# :    1  2018 .

## .

*,* *    1  () 2018 .*.        . 

       ,        . 

 ,         2018    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

** 

** 
1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   16  (.. 15 ).    .        ,       ,    !

2.        -    -   16  (.. 15  ).     . 

3.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

4.       . -1151001 ( :   -7-3/558@  29.10.2014 .  20.12.2016)    25 .    .      .

5.      . -1151006 (  :  -7-3/572@  19.10.16)    28  ( ,    !) .   . 

6.           . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    3  (.. 30   ).    . ,     ,   ,          .

7.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   3  (.. 30   ).  !    .

8.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   3  (.. 30   ).    .  *  !*

9.      ,                .         .  2011        .

10.      ,                 .         .    2011        .

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------


## _N

!      ...

----------


## .

))

----------


## c

? C- -    ?    ?

----------


## .

> C- -    ?


,

----------


## c

-  ...        ?     ?
   .

----------


## .

*c*,

----------

... ,   ,     ?      ... .  :Wink: 

,  6-   ?   ?

----------


## .

6- .  2017    




> ,  6-   ?


     .

----------


## foxcy

, ,     2017        ?

----------


## .



----------


## MarusiaME

, ! 
      ""            ))

----------

-,        ,   ?

----------

> -,        ,   ?


 , ,  .
http://www.pfrf.ru/branches/orenburg...8/04/04/156338

----------

.       ( .):

        -  
04  2018

 1  2018  ,     ,       (),  ,   ,     :

-   - -     -  2018 ;

-   -      - 2018 .

  - ,     ,       (),  ,   ,         :

-   6  7                    ( );

-   11   .   -             ˻.

                   ,             .

----------


## Donna

*.*, !

----------


## Irina_BUH

!
 ,        ? 
    6 ,    ,     .
   ,     . ,              .
-    ?         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Irina_BUH

!

----------


## saigak

> 6-   ?


 ,   2  ..., .

----------

, !
    ,      15 , 16  ,       .
   16...
   ,       .
   16?
   .
       ,      - ,     ?       ?
    !

----------


## saigak

> , !
>     ,      15 , 16  ,       .
>    16...
>    ,       .
>    16?
>    .
>        ,      - ,     ?       ?
>     !


.     . 
 ,        .

----------


## .

> ,


  :Wink:  
  -        .  



> ,   2017                         (15 )    .                    - 17  2017 .


    08.02.2017 N 02-09-11/16-07-2827

----------


## Olya09

> 6.           . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    3  (.. 30   ).    . ,     ,   ,          .


   2017     3       2013 .     2018  1,1%       .
   ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .     .        ,

----------

> 2017     3       2013 .     2018  1,1%       .
>    ?


  1,1  ...   ....

----------


## Irina77

> ** 
> 
> ** 
> 6.           . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    3  (.. 30   ).    . ,     ,   ,          .


    ,     2013   . 
 01.01.2018             . 
 2018 .     .  ? 
           1  2018?

----------


## Irina_BUH

> 1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   16  (.. 15 ).    .        ,       ,    !


  - 16.04.18,      ,      !
  10000 ! 
   ?  ,     ?   ?     ?

----------


## Irina77

> - 16.04.18,      ,      !
>   10000 ! 
>    ?  ,     ?   ?     ?


 .    -    ,     -      (   28.12.16  0819/19045)

----------


## .

> 01.01.2018             . 
>  2018 .     .  ?


 .        .   http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/473745/#op330006

----------


## Neka_16

6.          . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    3  (.. 30   ).    . ,     ,   ,          .
,        2017,2018    -?     ?

----------


## .

*Neka_16*,          http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=597008&page=5
       .     , 
,      ,       .

----------

.  .     1 .2018 ,     (  ),   / .    (    ),     .,  ,   .        .          1 .   9 .  .

----------


## saigak

> .  .     1 .2018 ,     (  ),   / .    (    ),     .,  ,   .        .          1 .   9 .  .

----------



----------

> 


?

----------

> 


..   02 .2  ?

----------


## saigak

> ..   02 .2  ?


 ,   ,

----------

:yes:

----------

